# Prayer request



## The Original Rooster (Apr 28, 2022)

It seems Mrs. Wendy has finally picked up Covid. She's doing ok so far but prayers would be appreciated for her and for me while I look after her.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 28, 2022)

Yes sir! Prayers for you both.


----------



## Nicodemus (Apr 29, 2022)

You got em, Little Brother.


----------



## fishfryer (Apr 29, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> It seems Mrs. Wendy has finally picked up Covid. She's doing ok so far but prayers would be appreciated for her and for me while I look after her.


Prayers for both of you


----------



## JustUs4All (Apr 29, 2022)

Yes sir, ad take good care of the lady.


----------



## slow motion (Apr 29, 2022)

Praying for you both.


----------



## Hoss (Apr 29, 2022)

Prayers added.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 29, 2022)

How's it going Rooster?


----------



## The Original Rooster (Apr 29, 2022)

4HAND said:


> How's it going Rooster?


As usual with her, she's feeling better and now I'm getting it. Always happens like this around here. Her immune system is so much better than mine every time.


----------



## 4HAND (Apr 29, 2022)

The Original Rooster said:


> As usual with her, she's feeling better and now I'm getting it. Always happens like this around here. Her immune system is so much better than mine every time.


Maybe it'll be mild for you both.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Apr 29, 2022)

4HAND said:


> Maybe it'll be mild for you both.


She's feeling better already after symptoms started on Tuesday and  testing positive on Wednesday so she might have one of those week long cases like some folks get. I'm hoping mine follows the same pattern.


----------



## Lukikus2 (Apr 29, 2022)

Prayers for you both.


----------



## crackerdave (Apr 29, 2022)

Prayers from here,also.


----------



## Railroader (Apr 29, 2022)

Howdy Lord... It's RR again.

Look after the Rooster and his Hen...

Amen.


----------



## The Original Rooster (Apr 29, 2022)

As the day has gone on, I've felt worse and she's felt better but sitting by the pool in the sun made me feel better than anything else.


----------



## antharper (Apr 30, 2022)

Prayers from here !


----------



## The Original Rooster (May 1, 2022)

I got a strong positive on the home Covid test today but Mrs. Wendy is on the way to recovery except she's lost her sense of taste. I'm a day or two behind her as far as getting better but I haven't lost my taste yet. It's dulled but not gone.
I think the worst of it is behind us.
I sure am glad because Friday night and Saturday were miserable!
Many thanks for everyone's prayers!


----------



## longbowdave1 (May 1, 2022)

Prayers sent. Get better quick.


----------



## StriperAddict (May 6, 2022)

Glad to hear ya'lls recovery is underway. Still interceedin'


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 6, 2022)

Prayers for you and the missus Rooster.  I had that mess, and the messed up taste is terrible.  Nothing is appetizing without being able to taste it.  I was still able to taste citrus stuff, so pineapple, oranges and such were devoured quickly at my home


----------



## The Original Rooster (May 6, 2022)

NE GA Pappy said:


> Prayers for you and the missus Rooster.  I had that mess, and the messed up taste is terrible.  Nothing is appetizing without being able to taste it.  I was still able to taste citrus stuff, so pineapple, oranges and such were devoured quickly at my home


Pappy, I have been very lucky. Wendy got over it quick and got her taste and smell back quickly too. I never lost mine and feel pretty normal today except for some congestion. This has been like a week-10 day thing for us so I consider that pretty good.


----------



## OwlRNothing (May 6, 2022)

God bless. Praying for ya still. Glad you guys had a very slight case (apparently).


----------



## SC Hunter (May 16, 2022)

Glad yall are doing better. I tested positive Friday and had a hard time friday and Saturday but got some meds and seem to be doing better. My mouth taste like I've been chewing on pennies that have been sitting in the sun in a jar of dog crap. Wife has it and has had a pretty bad headache but at this moment feels better. 11 week old baby boy tested positive and had a bad fever for about 24 hours but it broke and he seems to be doing better. I truly hope this isn't the calm before the storm. 3 of us having it with the baby being sick was an uh.....challenge!


----------



## NE GA Pappy (May 16, 2022)

how are you and Miss Wendy doing Todd?


----------



## 4HAND (May 16, 2022)

SC Hunter said:


> Glad yall are doing better. I tested positive Friday and had a hard time friday and Saturday but got some meds and seem to be doing better. My mouth taste like I've been chewing on pennies that have been sitting in the sun in a jar of dog crap. Wife has it and has had a pretty bad headache but at this moment feels better. 11 week old baby boy tested positive and had a bad fever for about 24 hours but it broke and he seems to be doing better. I truly hope this isn't the calm before the storm. 3 of us having it with the baby being sick was an uh.....challenge!


Prayers it will be mild for y'all.


----------



## DOUG 281 (May 16, 2022)

Hope you all get over it.GOD BLESS


----------



## The Original Rooster (May 16, 2022)

NE GA Pappy said:


> how are you and Miss Wendy doing Todd?


We're fine now. She's even over at Jekyll Island for a conference!


----------



## Havana Dude (May 16, 2022)

HAd it January , 2021. Spiked a 102 fever, slept it off. Total fever time, probably 16 hours. Flu like feeling for about 5 days, lost smell and taste for 6 months. However, never lost appetite, I relied on knowing what stuff smelled like and tasted like. Mind over matter type deal. I had one strange thing. I developed a cough, and subsequently, it felt like the top 10% of my lungs were involved. Strange way to describe, but that’s the best I got. As I began to feel better, the cough lingered for 5/6  weeks. I finally got my taste/ smell back sometime last summer. Blood work showed antibodies. Been good ever since. Or lucky, who knows? Get well soon.


----------

